# (résolu) Package.use --> conflit insurmontable

## hackensolo

Bonsoir à tous,

voici ce que j'ai dans l’installation finale de gentoo sur VM en essayent d'installer gnome3.

Tout fonctionne, systemd et xorg mais je n'arrive pas à surmonter ce problème malgré mes nombreux essais.

Je pensais avoir compris ce système de package mais je me rend compte que je suis loin du compte.

Voici ce que j'ai comme insulte lorsque j'essai d'installer gnome3:

```
emerge --ask gnome
```

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8f:0[bindist] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.3_p1-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.3::gentoo[-gnutls]

# required by net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r2::gentoo[-msn,xmpp]

# required by net-im/empathy-3.12.12::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome (argument)

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2i -bindist
```

J'ai pourtant la solution dans le handbook:

```

 Note

In my case, to solve a conflict between to versions of openssl one using the bindist USE flag and the other using the -bindist use flag, I had to add the -bindist USE flag to Openssh in /etc/portage/package.use and re-emerge it with --newuse flag before installing gnome.
```

Mais malgré ça rien y fait.

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire pour qu'il arrête de m'insulter ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 10:07 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Tu as bien rajouté dans ton package.use?

```
=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2i -bindist
```

----------

## hackensolo

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu as bien rajouté dans ton package.use?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

merci pour ta réponse mais effectivement je l'ai bien indiqué mais il était complètement possédé.

Mais après plus de 3 heures de prières, méditations, exorcisme, incantations et recherches, j'ai fini par trouver....je pense.

J'ai en premier mi  *Quote:*   

> bindist en -bindist 

 dans le make conf sans trop savoir ce que je faisais..je l'avoue mais d'après quelques recherches qui aboutissaient à chaque fois au même résultat chez les gringos, ça me paraissais jouable grace aux snapshots  :Smile: 

J'ai ensuite fais un 

```
emerge -avDNu @world
```

 et il m'a mis à jour quelques paquets.

Ensuite un 

```
emerge --ask gnome
```

et les conflits ne sont plus apparus, donc je dois supposer que c'est ok puisqu'il est en train d'installer ni plus ni moins que 400 paquets.Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 6:12 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## hackensolo

Voilà, c'est fait.

Mais juste une remarque en voulant ajouter Chromium comme navigateur.

Ce truc met au moins 8h00 a compiler, complètement possédé .......est-ce que c'est normal ?

Il met bien plus longtemps que Webkit-gtk.Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanki

oh que oui c'est normal

sur un i7 U (proco pour ultrabook)

je mets à peu près 3 heures, c'est long, mais on fait avec  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu me dire si la mise à la corbeille sur un disque/clé usb formaté en ntfs fonctionne?

Je n'ai que l'option supprimer définitivement sous gnome.

----------

## hackensolo

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Peux-tu me dire si la mise à la corbeille sur un disque/clé usb formaté en ntfs fonctionne?
> 
> Je n'ai que l'option supprimer définitivement sous gnome.

 

Je ne sais pas à qui tu poses la question mais je te répond.

J'ai tester avec une clé formatée en ntfs...il l'a li mais je ne sais pas supprimer les fichiers qui y sont....je n'ai pas la fonction dans dans le menu contextuel donc

ni la fonction supprimer et évidemment ni la fonction mise à  la corbeille.

Je suis revenu sur Windollars et je l'ai formatée en fat32 et en testant sur Gentoo là tout fonctionne même la mise à la corbeille.

Mais maintenant, il se peu que je n'ai pas activer la fonction d'écriture ntfs dans le noyau ou un truc dans le genre.

----------

## nicop

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Peux-tu me dire si la mise à la corbeille sur un disque/clé usb formaté en ntfs fonctionne?
> 
> Je n'ai que l'option supprimer définitivement sous gnome.

 

Tu as installé ntfs3g pour avoir tous les droits sur le format NTFS ?

----------

## El_Goretto

@hackensolo: pourrais-tu STP mettre "résolu" à la place de "réglé" STP dans le titre de tes threads? 

Bon, rien de méchant mais c'est plus facile pour les utilisateurs du forum de rechercher un seul mot-clé. Sans compter que tu as tendance à résoudre beaucoup de tes problèmes, donc ça devient de plus en plus... problématique  :Razz:  Bonne continuation!

Merci  :Wink: 

PS: pour les détails du formatage des titres de thread, la documentation de Maître Yoyo (voir le post it en tête de notre forum pour tout savoir). Comme par exemple mettre l'état du thread/sujet à la fin plutôt qu'au début.

----------

## hackensolo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @hackensolo: pourrais-tu STP mettre "résolu" à la place de "réglé" STP dans le titre de tes threads? 
> 
> Bon, rien de méchant mais c'est plus facile pour les utilisateurs du forum de rechercher un seul mot-clé. Sans compter que tu as tendance à résoudre beaucoup de tes problèmes, donc ça devient de plus en plus... problématique  Bonne continuation!
> 
> Merci 
> ...

 

C fait!

----------

